# Seed Banks



## Closet Grower (Dec 4, 2005)

Been thinking about buying some seeds, but affraid to? Can anyone please re-assure me that i'm not going to a Marc Emery type bank? and also will P.O. Box be safe enough? and also if that Box was outside in sub temp. condition like say 12 deg.? will it be ok?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Dec 5, 2005)

That Marc Emery thing was a isolated incident.

If you are worried, have the seeds sent to a non-growing friend or relative.
Freezing temps shouldn't matter; it's a way some people preserve their seeds for long-time storage.  Thaw before using.
Most of the time, if your seeds are intercepted by the postal piggie's, they just send you a letter saying someone was sending you contraband and if you want you can fight it (don't) or they will be destroyed.
P.S. if they get seized, send the letter to the seed bank; they'll usually replace them.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 2, 2006)

whats up closet grower.  NIRVANA has a wide selection of strains at very cheap prices.  i live in the states and had my beans sent to my girlfriends house. i received them in 8 days.  never have your beans shipped where you are growing. ENJOY


----------

